# free calves



## wynedot55

my bro had a 2nd calf heifer to loose a set of twin bulls.this the 2nd time she lost a calf/calves at birth.so my bro get a free hol bull from a dairymen.i guess they aint worth hauling to the sale barn.so he is gonna try an get the cow to take the calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Thewife

Free? I remember when 70 was a good deal!

I hope she takes it, that can be a lot of work!


A friend tried to tell me to put my orphan calf on the cow with the stupid calf. I could not get it through her head, there are some cows you only deal with if you really NEED to, and that mama is one of them!


----------



## wynedot55

i think she will take it.once he puts the cow in the chute.


----------



## wynedot55

some dairymen will give the calves away.rather than waste the time an fuel hauling emm to the sale barn for nothing.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

FREE cows?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> FREE cows?


Some areas of the country are getting very little to nothing for their calves. I know California they were getting $2 a calf a little while ago. Here it's not to bad, yet anyway.

Calves  
68% of the Bull Calves Sold 50.00 - 100.00 per head 
23% of the Bull Calves Sold 20.00- 49.00 per head 
Top Quality Holstein Heifer Calves 150.00 - 280.00 per head 
Plain Quality Heifer Calves 50.00- 100.00 per head 
Lightweight Heifer Calves 50.00 per head and down 

Even at that I have heard of calves that are not being sold. Those the farmer either needs to come and get or they have to be put down. They can't even keep them for the next day's sale as they are not setup to feed them so the law says they have to go the same day.


----------



## wynedot55

our sale barn will give the calves away that no 1 wants.because they cant get bids on them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> our sale barn will give the calves away that no 1 wants.because they cant get bids on them.


They are probably under the same or similar law that states they have to go the same day. Most of them would rather give them away than have to put them down.


----------



## wynedot55

right because theres always some1 wanting to raise calves.


----------



## BeardedChick

Hmmmm.  I thought about trying to buy a bucket calf after my heifer's calf is weaned & feeding her the extra milk.  Hmmmm.  It's tempting...


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie

What sell barn are they going so cheap for? Im in College Station and always looking for sweet little calves to raise. They are selling for about $100 here.


----------



## wynedot55

im about 300mi from you.so its to far for you to travel for free or cheap calves.most of the time the above said calves are what i call walking dead.meaning sick an slow moving looking for a place to die.bro checked the cow an calf last nite.an looks like the calf had sucked her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> bro checked the cow an calf last nite.an looks like the calf had sucked her.


----------



## wynedot55

he is going to check them again today sometime.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How's the grafting going?


----------



## wynedot55

she is letting the calf suck no prob.bro fed the calf a 1/4 of bottle last nite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she is letting the calf suck no prob.bro fed the calf a 1/4 of bottle last nite.


Did the calf seem hungry? Or was he just checking to make sure it was nursing good?


----------



## wynedot55

he was making sure it wasnt to hungry.an he looked at the cows bagg an teats an they looked like theyd been sucked on.she is messing up selling a load of calves  guess we will do that when we kick her out of the corral.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The load of calves will wait-they always do.  Hopefully she won't be in the corral much longer.


----------



## wynedot55

well im hoping we kick her out in a week.


----------

